# NFC keyboard



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

Check this thing out. Seems like a great idea!

http://www.geek.com/articles/mobile/elecom-launches-nfc-keyboard-for-android-smartphones-20120810/


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Meh, give me a snap on one that is reasonable in size, otherize I can just stick with on screen if I can't find a QWERTY device. I'll never be a fan of having to carry even more crap for something that's supposed to be nice and portable.


----------

